# 2 blasts and a BFN - was a naive newbie & now very sad.



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hiya,

BFN   after having my first ICSI with 2x BB grade 6 blastocysts (1 blast being totally unaffected by DHs and my genetic condition) put back and with encouraging comments from my clnic 

After the trauma of the initial genetic tests results we felt like we had been given a second chance when the clinic advised that they could repeat the pgd testing as embryos hadnt yet reached blast at day 5, the results then coming back fine on all 4 embies (1 unaffected and 3 trait carriers)

I was feeling certain that the blasts would implant as they had started hatching on ET, i was feeling  and fine on my 2ww  during which I was off work and being waited on hand and foot by DH and my poor, dear mum - they didnt let me move a muscle/ lift a finger bless them....and then got the worst AF pains ever 4 days before the test day .

Neither one of the two 6-day blast imlanted!!?  I thought chances of success were much improved with blast transfers??

Cant help thinking:
-What did I do wrong??  
-What else can be wrong with me & DH??!!  

Cant help worrying that the 2 frosties (blasts not sure of grades) wont survive the thaw and if they do wont make it like the other, stronger ones.

My consultant now can't see me for a follow-up until 9th Jan so I'm just going to have to try to be patient and get myself ready for FET in the new year (had been hoping to fit this in before Xmas but clinic say no way). 

Sorry to go on, I know I was being over ambitious thinking i'd be first time lucky and I know that there are ladies that have unfortunately gone through much more pain and sorrow than just the 1 -ve cycle... 

Big hugs to all posting on this thread here's hoping and   our next tx cycle is the ONE!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Moraki.....Sweetheart    

I am so very sorry!! its just awful....  its a cruel cruel game this IVF/ICSI but there was nothing more you could have done, by the sounds of it you did everything you possibly could. I do understand thats its hard not to ? yourself the WHY'S WHAT'S IF'S AND BUT'S but with time I realised I too did all I could do and you must not blame yourself. What gets me through the days is my determination to get the BFP and trying to turn that neg energy into a positive.....hard I know! it took my some time, its still so raw for you my love, time is a great healer, thats what I have found although you will never forget the heart ache you've been through    and yes blasts are great but ladies do achieve there long awaited BFP'S will Cell stage embie transfers so please dont be too down on that fact there is always hope 

I wish you all the luck for the future and your frosties....I        they do you proud    

Take care...Love and LUCK

x H x

PS Have blown you some lucky bubbles....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh 

Thank you for your support and kind and encouraging coments honey  

I always thought of myself as a strong character (have dealt with enough losses in my life) and determined, but this whole process has turned me into an emotional quivering wreck!!  

Good luck to you with your next course of ICSI treatment - when you are due to start? Where are you having treatment?

We WILL have a    of our own one day and here's hoping 2009 will see all our wishes come true. 

Sending you lots of Love and Luck


----------

